# How American Are You?



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 30, 2010)

I got 40%.  I suck.

http://mentalfloss.com/quiz/quiz.php?q=1076&p=1


----------



## bribrius (Sep 30, 2010)

Score: 30% (6 out of 20) 

*Oops! Looks like you got some of your stars spangled* 
Sometimes the greatest of patriots come up short. Like Ben Franklin, who failed arithmetic twice (true!). Or the New England Patriots, who sometimes fail to win the Super Bowl (also

Click here to share your score on MySpace, Facebook, etc. 
 Livejournal Blogspot Yahoo 360 Xanga MySpace Facebook Windows Live Spaces BBCode (forums) HTML XHTML Plain Text  
*Question 1*

_Can't read his, can't read his, no, you can't read his poker face._
Which president paid for his first Congressional campaign with poker winnings?
Your answer:
Calvin Coolidge 
Correct answer:
Richard Nixon 

*Correct!*

*Question 2*

The journalist doth protest too much: despite his denials, _The Washington Post_ says this man coined the term "red and blue states" during the 2000 presidential election.
Your answer:
Tim Russert ("I'm sure I wasn't the first to come up with it," Russert later said. "But I will take credit for the white board.") 

*Correct!*

*Question 3*

Babe Ruth, Ronald Reagan, Lucille Ball, the Flintstones, and Santa Claus all appeared in TV ads for what product?
Your answer:
Cigarettes 

*Correct!*

*Question 4*

Although their names sound like an amusing sitcom pairing, these bombs devastated Hiroshima and Nagasaki during WWII. What were they called?
Your answer:
Fat Man and Little Boy (The skinny uranium bomb, Little Boy, was dropped on Hiroshima on August 6, 1945. The three tubby plutonium bombs that comprised Fat Man devastated Nagasaki three days later.) 

*Question 5*

In 1955, how many calories were in the largest size of soda available at McDonald's?
Your answer:
50 calories 
Correct answer:
90 calories (By 1975, the largest soda available had 250 calories. And today, it's 310 calories for a "large" non-diet soft drink.) 

*Question 6*

Which astronaut missed the postmark deadline for his astronaut application by nearly a week?
Your answer:
John Glenn 
Correct answer:
Neil Armstrong (A friend of his who worked at the Manned Spacecraft Center dropped Armstrong's late application into the pile before anyone was the wiser.) 

*Question 7*

Abraham Lincoln: President, Emancipator, Lawyer, Badass.
When one of his supporters was being harassed by a heckler at a rally in 1832, how did Lincoln react?
Your answer:
Tackled him and smeared his face in the mud 
Correct answer:
Made like a bouncer and literally threw him out (Lincoln literally grabbed the guy by his shirt collar and the seat of his pants and tossed him right out of the rally.) 

*Question 8*

Underneath The Greenbrier Resort in White Sulphur Springs, West Virginia, you'll find an exact replica of what?
Your answer:
Independence Hall 
Correct answer:
The House and Senate Chambers (It was built so Congress would have a place to gather and be safe in the event of a nuclear bomb (or other catastrophic event). When it was exposed in the mid '90s, it was converted into storage and a tourist attraction.) 

*Question 9*

By the end of WWII, the U.S. armed forces were distributing 50 million what per month?
Your answer:
Cans of Coca-Cola 
Correct answer:
Condoms (By the war's end, the armed forces were distributing a remarkable 50 million condoms per month along with a short "educational" film popularizing the slogan, "Put it on before you put it in.") 

*Question 10*

What country was Ronald Reagan referring to when he said, "We could pave the whole country and put parking stripes on it, and still be home by Christmas"?
Your answer:
Cuba 
Correct answer:
North Vietnam (The whole quote, given to the Fresno Bee in 1965, goes like this: "It's silly talking about how many years we will have to spend in the jungles of Vietnam when we could pave the whole country and put parking stripes on it and still be home for Christmas.") 

*Question 11*

What invention was referred to as "The Speedy Weenie" while still in developmental stages?
Your answer:
The George Foreman grill 
Correct answer:
The microwave 

*Question 12*

Brooklyn Dodgers and Philadelphia Phillies fans received a surprise in the middle of the game on July 1, 1941. It was the first ever television commercial, which advertised what product?
Your answer:
Goblin Meat Pudding 
Correct answer:
Bulova watches 

*Question 13*

Proving that ridiculous amounts of ill-gotten money is no substitute for a good antibiotic, what venereal disease did Al Capone die of at the age of 48?
Your answer:
Gonorrhea 
Correct answer:
Syphilis 

*Question 14*

Spain has gotten a bad rap all of these years - the 1918 Spanish flu didn't originate there at all. Where did it come from?
Your answer:
California 
Correct answer:
Kansas (Despite its Midwestern origins, the scourge became known as the "Spanish Flu" because Spaina neutral countryhadn't initiated war time censorship, meaning that it was the only place the press could report the actual death toll (260,000).) 

*Correct!*

*Question 15*

If Manhattan were purchased for the same amount of money today that it was purchased for in 1626, you could pay for it by cutting what out of your budget?
Your answer:
Eight gallons of milk (The entire island of Manhattan was purchased from uncomprehending natives for the legendary price of $24.) 

*Correct!*

*Question 16*

In the ultimate white-collar crime, how much money is Boss Tweed believed to have stolen from New York City?
Your answer:
$200 million (That's the equivalent of $8 billion today.) 

*Question 17*

Fashion kills. Famed poet Henry Wadsworth Longfellow's wife Frances could have avoided an untimely and tragic death if she hadn't been so concerned with the fashion of the day. How did she die?
Your answer:
She passed out from a too-tight corset and died from a head wound. 
Correct answer:
Her hoop skirt caught on fire. (Frances' huge hoop skirt caught fire from a dropped match, according to her daughter. Longfellow tried to smother the flames, but the steel frame under her crinolines made it impossible. Longfellow never recovered from the tragedy.) 

*Correct!*

*Question 18*

Many people regard Henry Ford as an inspiration, but the American entrepreneur may not have wanted _everyone's_ praise. Which despot said, "I regard Henry Ford as my inspiration."?
Your answer:
Hitler 

*Question 19*

A progressive pirate who employed two women on his ship, Calico Jack Rackham was the first pirate to exhibit what particularly pirate-y item?
Your answer:
A pet parrot 
Correct answer:
The skull and crossbones flag (Calico Jack flew the first Jolly Roger, a white skull with two crossed cutlass swords on a black background.) 

*Question 20*

Who knew presidential assasination ran in the family? One infamous assassin had a father who also threatened to kill a U.S. president. Who was it?
Your answer:
Lee Harvey Oswald 
Correct answer:
John Wilkes Booth (In 1835, Junius Booth threatened to kill Andrew Jackson in a letter. So it seems his son was just a crazy chip off an already unstable block




30% !!!


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 30, 2010)

I got 50%.  Tough quiz, even if it was mutliple guess.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 30, 2010)

70%.   Get out of my country.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 30, 2010)

55%.......my F's higher than your F


----------



## bribrius (Sep 30, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> 70%. Get out of my country.


 

cheater!!!!!!!!


(but if you really want it.......)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2010)

25% ouch.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2010)

Well my wife has told me many times that I am more Chinese than she is...

I got 25%


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 30, 2010)

90% :2xBird2:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
nah only joking!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 30, 2010)

_*Oops! Looks like you got some of your stars spangled* _
_Sometimes the greatest of patriots come up short. Like Ben Franklin, who failed arithmetic twice (true!). Or the New England Patriots, who sometimes fail to win the Super Bowl (also_


*What are they trying to tell me?*


----------



## Steve (Sep 30, 2010)

How American Are You?

Score: 45% (9 out of 20) 

*We see your true colors shining through!* 
Not bad! If we had to choose between you and the greatest American captains (Captain America, Cap'n Crunch) to lead an important expedition, we'd probably choose Captain America. But you'd be ou


----------



## Carol (Sep 30, 2010)

seasoned said:


> _*Oops! Looks like you got some of your stars spangled* _
> _Sometimes the greatest of patriots come up short. Like Ben Franklin, who failed arithmetic twice (true!). Or the New England Patriots, who sometimes fail to win the Super Bowl (also_
> 
> 
> *What are they trying to tell me?*



That you're in good company?     I got 30 percent as well.   

Just goes to show Ken Morgan is right, we New Englanders are practically Canadian


----------



## Blindside (Sep 30, 2010)

45%, and that is with some lucky guesses.  Ouch.


----------



## Fiendlover (Sep 30, 2010)

35% and that was with my mom's help lol!


----------



## oaktree (Sep 30, 2010)

I scored 60% I am shocked.........


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 30, 2010)

Geez, I'm Canadian and I got 50%!!


----------



## David43515 (Sep 30, 2010)

70% (14 out of 20) 

AND IT WAS ALL LUCK! Who knows this stuff?


----------



## Blade96 (Sep 30, 2010)

i got the lowest F of all of ye.

15%. i rock.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Sep 30, 2010)

Score: 55% (11 out of 20)Yikes!


----------



## teekin (Oct 1, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Geez, I'm Canadian and I got 50%!!


 
That My darling is because you are a *Capitalist!!!*  An American free market  PC profiteer! We all have our fatal flaws my dear. Mine is my temper, your is your political leanings. You may as well be American.:whip1:

Lori


----------



## Hudson69 (Oct 1, 2010)

45% for me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2010)

My stars are spangled... 30%... sheesh


----------



## aedrasteia (Oct 1, 2010)

85% !!!

yay - History Nerds!!!

too much time spent reading biographies - and what's with the wierd questions about price of manhatten converted to basic cable?? and calories in McDonalds coke in the 1950s?? thats the (dumb) stuff i missed and i'm filing a protest!

A


----------



## knuckleheader (Oct 1, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I got 40%. I suck.
> 
> http://mentalfloss.com/quiz/quiz.php?q=1076&p=1


 


Me also 40%, must be gittin dumbed down:whip1:


----------



## chrispillertkd (Oct 1, 2010)

80%

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 1, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> That My darling is because you are a *Capitalist!!!* An American free market PC profiteer! We all have our fatal flaws my dear. Mine is my temper, your is your political leanings. You may as well be American.:whip1:
> 
> Lori


 
and here I thought you cared....NOW you're calling me names!!!! :angel:


----------



## Gemini (Oct 1, 2010)

35%
I feel a thick eastern european accent coming on...


----------



## Maiden_Ante (Oct 21, 2010)

35%. Wow, and I simply guessed most of the times.  Guess I'd better not migrate to the U.S. Not that I would get in anyway.


----------

